# ID.4 delivery in the US?



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

With all the delays and production problems with the ID.3 can we even expect the ID.4 in 2021?


----------



## 3611519 (May 11, 2019)

B5Speedo said:


> With all the delays and production problems with the ID.3 can we even expect the ID.4 in 2021?


No, but this IS happening:

https://youtu.be/aAS-9iHKbr4


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2020)

VW is having their global announcement for the I.D. 4 September 23 @ 11 am EDT. The event will be on YouTube. Customers can order the 1st cars online shortly after. This is very similar to the MK VII Golf R introduction years ago.

VW needs to have a number of 0 emission cars here in the U?S to satisfy the requirement os of the TDI agreement, so some will be here in very late 2020, with more likely in 2021.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

Ordered an ID.4 First 

Only complaint: rear drum brakes. Seriously, an EV with rear wheel drive. What are they drink... er, thinking?

Will replace my 2013 Jetta hybrid SEL. 

Delivery late 2020, probably mid 1st qtr 2021. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

ricer_dad said:


> Only complaint: rear drum brakes. Seriously, an EV with rear wheel drive. What are they drink... er, thinking?


That's two complaints.

Why the issue with rear drum brakes? If the ID.4 works like every other EV out there, the electric motor does most of the braking for regenerative purposes. Traditional disc or drum brakes are for backup to that, and for the parking brake. Why would drums be a major concern?

And what's the issue with RWD on an EV? Why not? For one, it eliminates challenges with torque steer.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

ricer_dad said:


> Ordered an ID.4 First
> 
> Only complaint: rear drum brakes. Seriously, an EV with rear wheel drive. What are they drink... er, thinking?
> 
> ...


VW said the use of rear drums was intentional, because they are less susceptible to issues from lack of use (given the ID.4 uses regen for the majority of its braking).


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ricer_dad said:


> Ordered an ID.4 First
> 
> Only complaint: rear drum brakes. Seriously, an EV with rear wheel drive. What are they drink... er, thinking?
> 
> ...


They are doing rear drums with electric vehicle because there is not much brake use because of regeneration is used first, also there is a problem of corrosion because the disc brakes aren't being used enough, plus you don't need much braking performance in the rear, and they don't create much brake dust. According to Thomas from Autogefuhl. at 8:00


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

RWD wasn't meant to be a complaint. Just additional torque on the rear brakes. 44k miles on my Jetta and hardly any brake wear. 
The Jetta hybrid is optimized to coast unless there is some brake pedal pressure then it regenerates.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

ricer_dad said:


> RWD wasn't meant to be a complaint. Just additional torque on the rear brakes. 44k miles on my Jetta and hardly any brake wear.
> The Jetta hybrid is optimized to coast unless there is some brake pedal pressure then it regenerates.


I wouldn’t compare a 2013 Jetta Hybrid with a 2021 ID. 4. 

Those two vehicles are nowhere near the same universe.


----------



## spacekraken (Aug 27, 2020)

autostrophic said:


> I wouldn’t compare a 2013 Jetta Hybrid with a 2021 ID. 4.
> 
> Those two vehicles are nowhere near the same universe.


Maybe not, but the e-golf is the exact same way (coasts as if in neutral with no resistance if not on either pedal) unless you actively set regenerative braking on the gearshift. I like this mode-it gives plenty of options to coast or regen. If the ID4 does similar settings it would make sense.


----------

